
Norwegian citizens now required by law to give their fingerprint to the police - teddyh
http://people.skolelinux.org/pere/blog/Norwegian_citizens_now_required_by_law_to_give_their_fingerprint_to_the_police.html
======
j0rg1
NOTHING in the Norwegian media about this, and that concerns me deeply!

